# Bunn commercial deli grinder



## DevonDHE (Nov 1, 2012)

Used Bunn grinder for sale, reliable and efficient. Does 250gr in about 12 seconds on filter setting. Suit micro roaster for pre ground orders. £150


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Are you selling it? Is this the right forum? does it have a price? Pictures? etc etc


----------

